# Tree lighting



## xtremetrees (Mar 23, 2006)

How do I put lights in trees?
It has a dramatic effect and really displays trees. 
Is a drop cord with a light bar safe enuff for outdoor lighting, I dont want to wire crap into the house, looking for safe and simple way to light up them trees. Thansk in advance for this most beautiful way to display trees.


----------



## clearance (Mar 23, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> How do I put lights in trees?
> It has a dramatic effect and really displays trees.
> Is a drop cord with a light bar safe enuff for outdoor lighting, I dont want to wire crap into the house, looking for safe and simple way to light up them trees. Thansk in advance for this most beautiful way to display trees.


Ask an electrician, permanent outdoor electrical devices have far different code requirements than temporary ones. I am sure many will chime in but I know better than to mess about with power. Some people string extension cords together over 300ft., plug 10 things into one outlet, but what do I know? Some people do really know-electricians.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 23, 2006)

check www.nightscaping.com
Im looking for sumpin simple. Not a buch of rigamorow.
Aint no uhh Arborist ever put a light in a tree round here wth folks.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 23, 2006)

Bunch of durn posers!
Certified Arborist are the cream of the crop concerning trees right.
Ya'll dont do squat fer tree cept cut um bunch of durn posers never did put a light in a tree huh?


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 23, 2006)

Too many puns! I should report that post.

Seriously, if you just want some lights, go string em up. If you're thinking along the lines of Nightscaping, clearance is right - find someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## clearance (Mar 23, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> I've seen low voltage spot lights at Home Depot and Lowes. GFIC breakers are needed on all outside wiring. 120volt flood lights are much brighter and need gfic breakers also.
> 
> An electrician's license is necessary if you are going to be doing wiring for someone else..........unless of course you follow Clearance's lead concerning tree work and side job it and do it for cash.
> 
> ...


Tool, we had a man come and do a cash electrical job for us, a certified electrician with a valid trade#. I am a certified utilty arborist, which is a government recognized trade, I do treework, never electrical work cause I am not qualified. But obviously you are, that is why you are spouting off here.


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 23, 2006)

just get a guy with a bucket truck to do it.


----------



## clearance (Mar 23, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Not to be bragging Clearance but I do have a degree in electrical engineering.
> 
> How did you like that side jobber dig?
> 
> ...


A degree in electrical engineering does not make an electrician, ISA certification doesn't mean you can climb, or use a saw or tie your boots......I know spurs are "wrong" I just don't care.


----------



## Tree Frog (Mar 24, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> check www.nightscaping.com
> Im looking for sumpin simple. Not a buch of rigamorow.
> Aint no uhh Arborist ever put a light in a tree round here wth folks.



Low voltage lighting is the way to go. There is an upscale market for the slow periods in this area. If you can use lighting to provide an extra benefit for you customers to enjoy their trees that that is one more check in the box. Plus using low voltage limits the need for electrical certification in a lot of areas. Give them a call and tell them you would like to place one light. They should help you out picking out a plug in transformer and run two wire low voltage run to the area that you want. The wire is direct bury and does not have to be buried deeply aprox 6" due to the low voltage. Plus the wire is small. The crap that you purchase at big outlet stores is just that, crap. I have a friend that does this and does very well providing high end customers with highend results.

If not this then I would suggest the clapper and a droplight.


----------



## Newfie (Mar 24, 2006)

I was reading somewhere that MIT is doing research regarding small electrical currents generated by trees.

So I would use some low voltage fixtures and just plug them into the outlet on the tree.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 24, 2006)

Low voltage is the way to go. Luma makes a great transformer. Timer, dimmer and photo cell. One plug into a 110 and one of mine runs 13 75 watt floods. As far as 110 being brighter, this is not always better. Plus the offroad lights on my Jeep are 12v and ARE bright. I put in a second transformer on another area and went to 25w bulbs as I believe that the 75ers were to much. Currently lighting a 72' and 55' linden, 30' mntn ash, and a 55' burr oak. 24 lights total on 2 plug ins.(GFIC) All light bulbs point up and is really cool when its snowing or raining hard. Winter it provides a cool siluate? and in summer trees glow green. Nice soft light on ground. Cant read a paper but wont trip on rocks. However I am not looking forward to trimming as there is alot of wire up there


----------



## LightningLoader (Mar 24, 2006)

*solar powered*

Frontgate catalogue has some solar panel driven uplights that you can use on trees. Then you wouldn't have to bother with all the electrical nonsense. Don't know though if it's something you can put up in a tree, or if it's like a stake that you have to put in the ground. Im sure they have a website that you can find them on.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks all for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 25, 2006)

Home owner has a outlet just below the tree. 
Now, what do I use to attach the cord to the tree. Most others I've seen use staples or nails, I would like to use a non-invasive approach. 
Glue, zip-ties, what?


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 25, 2006)

xtreme, I use wire staples. Im not sure of a glue that would hold and tree is alive, expands and contracts. Wire ties could girdle the tree. What kind of tree, and size, are you trying to light? If your looking for a long term approach you will need some expansion loops that will need adjusting from time to time. Also make sure that your ground is damn good as running a wire up tree may help in conducting lightning. Im still waiting for that one. Its fun stuff. You may plan on working at night as you can aim lights all day, but will need to fine tune at night.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 25, 2006)

I had not thought about that anti. Thanks bud,I will need to work at night on them. Its only one light to adjust thou. I will need to pull off alot of vines during the day, crown clean, set up the gear, and return at night to adjust.
I'll have to leave my rope in the tree as well. Its a short acer maybe only 35 feet tall.
I will take before and after photos anti its scheduled for begginning of next week.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 25, 2006)

antigrassguy said:


> Low voltage is the way to go. Luma makes a great transformer. Timer, dimmer and photo cell. One plug into a 110 and one of mine runs 13 75 watt floods. As far as 110 being brighter, this is not always better. Plus the offroad lights on my Jeep are 12v and ARE bright. I put in a second transformer on another area and went to 25w bulbs as I believe that the 75ers were to much. Currently lighting a 72' and 55' linden, 30' mntn ash, and a 55' burr oak. 24 lights total on 2 plug ins.(GFIC)



75 is to much roger that, think I'll use a 25 w single bulb.


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 25, 2006)

Are you thinking of 110 or 12v? How many lghts? What kind of tree? Are you going to use some kind of "shield" around bulb so that when looking at tree your not looking at a bulb? I call it a hot spot. Ruins effect.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pointer on the shield I had not thought about that.
Ill have to check out home depot. Its 110 outdoor outlet and has a breaker


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 14, 2006)

An update. After I spent 6 hrs pulling vines, I finally installed the light at 15 feet with a ladder. I resulted in small nails to secure it to the tree as a zip tie would have been apparent. The effect is dramatic and nature calling.


----------

